# Bathtime LOL....



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

Look how much fun bathtime can be!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Great pictures, very cute indeed What are their names by the way?


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

Their names are Binky and Peppy! They love bathtime LOL...I had more pics but you can only post 4  ...hahahaha they make me laugh everytime I watch them hurry for the bathtub LOL..I'm gonna be getting a bigger bathtub I guess ...that one seems just too small for all the fun to be had!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi EvilMonkey666,
Great pics of your Pigeons at Bathtime!
They are both adorable 
I love the progression of the photos, your check pigeon looks like he is stalking the other saying get out of my bath!!, then stands triumphant in the third photo...LOL

PS. Feel free to open an album on my site www.pixalbums.net/pigeon if you need unlimited space to store your photos online 
Thanks for posting.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

hahahah I never thought of it but your right!!! Peppy was just waiting for a chance to jump in there LOL....poor Binky!!!! 

Thanks for the link!!!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like Binky & Peppy are a little stunned yet happy to have a bath! LOL

My birds will jump in excited and then when they are wet, they look at me like "Geez, mom, I'm cold...would you get me a towel?"

Don't they just LOVE  bath time?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*How fun, EvilMonkey..*

Next step...put them in your bathtub and turn on the shower! They will think they are at Niagra Falls with unlimited water!  

I have to monitor Squeaks because he would stay for the longest time just letting the water "flow!"  

Watching pijjies take a "bath" is one of life's funniest joys!  

Many thanks for the pics!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics.
They are so lovely. I just love them.
Thanks for sharing

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wanted to share some pics of bathtime at our house.

The "bath time" shot is of Pinto, Cricket, Willie Nelson, Hobbes, Merle Haggard, Waylon Jennings and Calvin (renamed Ginger) summer 2003. We still have Pinto and Ginger.

The "James & Jesse" shot is two little guys we raised from Teeny little babies. I had let them bathe on the floor and then sat on the floor with them in my lap on a towel. The sun was coming in through back door.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

LOL...very cute, great pictures of your bunch


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, your babies are so cute all wet, Maggie....just makes me want to pick 'em all up and give group hug!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is my today's pictures in my bath time album, you can see it all from this one picture.

http://community.webshots.com/photo/523182354QQxuSL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Great BATH*

pictures, everyone! How nice to start the day with a giggle and outright laughter! MANY THANKS  

Hey, Cindy, if you are willing, that could be our next picture project??!!  I know, "Taking a Shower with Squeaks"...uh, no, make that "Squeaks Taking a Shower." LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, I JUST LOVED THESE PICTURES. There were two particularly fetching - Skye with the raindrops falling and the lounge shot. Honestly, for just pure beauty, you can't beat Skye. The coloring is so beautiful.

Maggie

PS - Shi, wish you would get a pic of Mr. Squeaks in the shower. You may not believe this but when I was viewing this thread today I thought of you telling us how he likes to shower and was going to post to you to let us see. Maggie


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

those pigeons look like they're enjoying their bath


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, Maggie, I'm glad you enjoyed them.

Even though it was kind of cloudy out today, they all wanted to get in the pools.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos everyone! What great joy our pijjies get from bathtime! I'll have to try to get some of the ferals at the duck pond .. some land on the drain grate and go from there .. almost going in for a deepwater swim .. others wade into the spillway and stand on the rocks and have a great time.

Terry


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Beautiful photos of your Pidgies bathing Maggie and Treesa.
Thanks for sharing 
Regards
Alaska


----------

